# MEZZO/CONTRALTO TOURNAMENT (Quarterfinal 1): Stignani vs Parsi-Pettinella



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Ebe Stignani, Italy, 1903-1964 (defeated Verrett 12-7)






Armida Parsi-Pettinella, Italy, 1868-1949 (defeated Barbieri 5-4)






'Re dell'abisso' from Verdi's _Un Ballo in Maschera_.

Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

The volume is louder on the Parsi-Pettinella and the broader tempo better for this piece. I tried to put that aside and still preferred her version. It's impossible to tell how these two would have sounded in the theatre. However Parsi-Pettinella creates the mystery and otherworldliness in Verdi's excellent scene setting. Wow, I never thought I would hear someone that gives Simionato a run for her money in this passage.

I liked Stignani (and Verrett and Barbieri are two other great Ulricas), but Parsi-Pettinella wins this one.

N.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I never heard Armida before ( love her name) but she would have a good chance of being the greatest Verdi mezzo today. Aside from no chest register to speak of, it is a gorgeous voice. But she is no match for Stignani, who was unparalled in her day when there were many good Verdi mezzos. The enormous power ( the Italian Flagstad) and beauty of her voice was hard to beat, and when she wanted to act, she could act with her voice on a level with Callas. She had a powerful yet totally blended lower register. It was supposed to have been one of the most startlingly large voices of all time, and she was the queen of LaScala, which is no small feat.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm going for Parsi-Petinella for the same reasons as Le Conte above. She does a better job of scene setting. Nor do I find her chest register lacking.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

For me, though close, is Stignani for her smoothness of delivery. Both have great chest tones.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> For me, though close, is Stignani for her smoothness of delivery. Both have great chest tones.


I listened again and have revised my opinion that Armida was without chest tones. Sorry.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

It's also Parsi-Petinella for me. Both she and Stignani have slight imperfections here and there, but in the end Parsi-Petinella offers more substance and atmosphere.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Stignani is fine, but Parsi-Petinella is Ulrica. P-P for me, by a hair.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Armida Parsi-Pettinella by a sliver. her lower register is stronger and sounds a bit more wicked.


----------



## IgorS (Jan 7, 2018)

Two of the greatest. This is a tough choice. I go with Armida Parsi-Pettinella for this aria.


----------

